# Question about using protein filler.



## jesca

Hey there, I'm Jess. I have a question on using a neutral protein filler.

About two weeks ago I bought dye from Sally's and dyed my hair Intense Red from L'Oreal, I used the protein filler and it worked great but since it didn't come out as light as I wanted I am going to re-do it this weekend but my question is can I use the protein filler again? Also I bought a 1.2oz or it, how much should I use? I have dense hair and it is kind of long and last time I used almost all of the 1.2oz of the protein filler.

If you can offer me any advice that would be great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

you can use the protien filler again... the packets should say the recomended amount of time between use and using it more than that really does not make any sense.

also if your hair feels dry after a protien treatment just deep condition.


----------



## Bee Luscious

You should be fine if you feel the hair is too dry use an old remedy get olive oil and warm it up just a tiny bit with some rosemary and rub it into your scalp. Leave with a warm towel for about 20+ minutes your hair will be gorgeous.


----------



## Dragonfly

Great thread!

I've been dyeing my hairs for years and have never heard of protein fillers.

I'm definately going to pick some up at one of the beauty supply outlets and see if it doesn't help my hair look better.


----------



## jesca

Okay I went to Sally's today and I purchased a different type of protein filler specifically for red hair, it's called Colorful Professional Protein Filler #10 Red Red

Now it says to use half of the bottle, do I just dampen my hair and leave on for 20 minutes and then dye my hair? The directions are a bit confusing to me. Also is this going to be safe using it 2 weeks after it's been processed? I am just nervous that my hair might fall out.


----------



## AngelaGM

I would love to see a picture of your beautiful red hair!


----------



## Dragonfly

I found this blog on the net - I think its worth reading...

Whether you are a compulsive hair dyer like me or you just bleached your hair once and now are trying to dye it back to a darker color, you may find that your hair has reached a point that it just won't hold color anymore. Even if you put a nice dark hair dye over the top of your hair within no time it will wash out to a faded mousy brown color that just isn't very pretty. If this sounds like you it is likely that you have damaged your hair shaft so that the color molecules just wash away rather than getting trapped inside.

Head down to your local beauty supply store and pick up something called protein filler. They sell protein fillers in various shades like black, red and brown, but personally I always just choose to buy neutral protein filler, which is clear. A large sized bottle of neutral protein filler costs around $5.00 and will make all the difference in the world with how your dye job comes out.

Next, pick up a box of hair dye in the color you want for you hair. Get everything ready like you are going to dye your hair like normal. Start by getting your hair damp and then saturate it with the protein filler. Make sure to hit all of your strands and not miss any spots in the back. Once you have the protein filler on your hair you will need to let it set for 20 minutes.

After 20 minutes you are ready to dye your hair. DO NOT rinse the protein filler out of your hair before dying it. Just apply the hair dye like normal right over the top of the protein filler and follow the timing instructions on the box of hair dye for how long to leave it in. When the time is up rinse your hair thoroughly and condition it using the conditioner that came with your hair dye.

Protein filler works to help seal the color into your hair shaft so it will last longer. Not only that, but it helps the color go on more evenly so you don't have spots that are darker or lighter and it helps to repair the damage to your hair at the same time. What more could you want?

While your hair dye may not last as long as if you had applied it to virgin hair, it will last much longer than it would without using the protein filler and can help make it possible to go from a very light color to a very dark color easily. Apply any leftover protein filler to your hair periodically to help condition your hair and keep it in great shape. All in all it is an excellent product and well worth buying for great hair dying results.


----------



## Laura88

can i mix 2 diferent color fillers?


----------



## aggrolounge

You should be able to use protein filler again.. in fact I strongly recommend it. But I don't know how you're going to get a "lighter" red since color can't lift color.. unless you're doing a color cleanse first? Or maybe you just mean brighter? In any case good luck - and post pics :]


----------



## xjackie83

wow. Never heard of a protein filler. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## ScarletAngel

Hey all....  just a heads up about proteins.  They are super great for you hair and nails...  now that being said you do NOT want to over use them!  When over used they can make you hair (or nails) too "strong" and they will snap and break.  With hair a good rule of thumb is to only add protein every third washing and conditioning.  That will give you the strength that your hair needs while also keeping it soft and elastic.  A little extra tidbit about nails...  use a strengthener or fortifier (same thing) for 2 weeks and then swith to a moisturizing or conditioning treatment for another 2 weeks. Using them alternately should give the same kind of balance as using proteins and moisture with hair.  I work at a beauty supply store and have learned a lot about the products...  however I am super excited to have learned about the protein fillers, because I had only limited knowledge bout them   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smurff144

Hey A couple of weeks ago I dyed my hair pastel purple buy using directions lilac and mixing it with conditioner, but it came out in the first wash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really liked the colour but I think it might of been the conditioner that made it rinse out so quick, do you think using one if those protein fillers could work by diluting the colour and making it last longer, any information on keeping the pastel hair colour would be really helpful Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtney Caradonna

Hello!

I have pink hair and I need it to go back to blonde before I have an interview

My hair was super bleached before I added the pink (Special Effects Atomic Pink), but I want to use a box dye to make it a normal blonde- does anyone have any suggestions?

Will the protein filler help a box dye stay more true to color then if i applied it on my light pink/bleached hair?


----------



## Madi1300

Can you put protein filler in your hair without diluting it with conditioner or water or developer


----------



## dhara

Can protein filler in your hair dilute without conditioner or a developer? Reply please.


----------



## Leannr

Dampen your hair then apply the filler for 20 min.(for using with dye) If using it as a conditioner, dilute it first and refrigerate.


----------

